# diamond dead eye problems



## kdp33 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just bought the diamond dead eye bow. I am trying to put the QAD rest on it and its hitting the cable guard. does anyone know if the QAD rest not work on 
this bow?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

keep the rest close to the riser, i dont see what problem you have? it should be fine got a pic ill help...


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Slide the rest in all the way to the riser. They aren't designed to be used as an overdraw. If you are still having issues, have someone who knows what they are doing install it for you.


----------



## j1b (Jul 9, 2011)

Like others have said, get close to the riser. As close as possible. Mine still touches the cable guard but so far it's shooting great.


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

get in touch with QAD there is a spacer made for this problem


----------



## kdp33 (Jul 18, 2011)

ya there was a spacer in the package that i added to the bow to move away from the cable guard thanks for you help. good luck this season and be safe


----------

